# Apple bought Redmatica... I'm assuming they will no longer support Kontakt



## UCAudio (Jun 14, 2012)

I use Redmatica's Keymap pro to edit my multisampled recordings to create instruments. To me, it is incredibly fast and intuitive. With Apple buying them out... I'm assuming they will drop support for Kontakt/Reason/etc and will only leave the Logic/Garage Band features. 

What are you guys using to build large multisampled libraries? Are there any good programs out there that you use? I took a quick look at some of them before buying Keymap Pro(Sample Robot, Extreme Sample Converter, etc) but they didn't seem to compare to Keymap. Not sure what I'll move to in the future.


----------



## MacQ (Jun 14, 2012)

I use Keymap, still. But I never used it to BUILD the Kontakt programs ... just to split multi-sampled recordings and loop/etc. I have it set on export to include the Layer name ($LAY) followed by a dash (-) and then the root-note number ($RN) for every sample, and then in Kontakt I have the auto-mapping set to use the last two numbers of the file name as the root note, which expedites the process nicely.

Oh, and I export as .AIFF's, even though I eventually convert to .WAV's, because the looping position in the .WAV exports is broken (the loop is 1-sample wrong - click click click). But if you then convert the correct .AIFF's into .WAV, the loop points are perfect. Figure that out ...

Anyway, that's me.

~Stu


----------



## daringone (Jun 14, 2012)

I haven't used Keymap as I'm on Windows, I used sample Robot but didn't really get on with it. I use Reaper mainly, with some Extensions and macros, I find it very fast to edit samples. It also has good batch facilities for apply effects and mixing down.


----------



## UCAudio (Jun 14, 2012)

MacQ @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> I use Keymap, still. But I never used it to BUILD the Kontakt programs ... just to split multi-sampled recordings and loop/etc. I have it set on export to include the Layer name ($LAY) followed by a dash (-) and then the root-note number ($RN) for every sample, and then in Kontakt I have the auto-mapping set to use the last two numbers of the file name as the root note, which expedites the process nicely.
> 
> Oh, and I export as .AIFF's, even though I eventually convert to .WAV's, because the looping position in the .WAV exports is broken (the loop is 1-sample wrong - click click click). But if you then convert the correct .AIFF's into .WAV, the loop points are perfect. Figure that out ...
> 
> ...



Awesome advice. I'll probably start doing things this way then at some point. I didn't realize the loops were off. Are you using the newest version of Keymap Pro? I need to double check some of my exported wavs and probably switch to aif then.


----------



## spectrum (Jun 14, 2012)

UCAudio @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> I use Redmatica's Keymap pro to edit my multisampled recordings to create instruments. To me, it is incredibly fast and intuitive. With Apple buying them out... I'm assuming they will drop support for Kontakt/Reason/etc and will only leave the Logic/Garage Band features.


I think you misunderstand.

Keymap is 100% dead at this point. No future support for anything. It is what it is right now and that's it.

Don't get your hopes up that Apple will revive it. They did not purchase Redmatica to continue their product line under the Apple brand.


----------



## UCAudio (Jun 14, 2012)

spectrum @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> UCAudio @ Thu Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > I use Redmatica's Keymap pro to edit my multisampled recordings to create instruments. To me, it is incredibly fast and intuitive. With Apple buying them out... I'm assuming they will drop support for Kontakt/Reason/etc and will only leave the Logic/Garage Band features.
> ...



Why did they buy it?


----------



## spectrum (Jun 14, 2012)

UCAudio @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> Why did they buy it?


Probably to keep control of a tool they are using and relying on for in-house sound development. 

Also, to get Andrea on-staff at Apple...however, this has not been confirmed.


----------



## spectrum (Jun 14, 2012)

BTW....as of today, the Redmatica site and all those products on the Mac App store have vanished.


----------



## UCAudio (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn... that's depressing. I LOVE Keymap Pro. It's the only reason I switched to Mac. It kills me that it does not and will never support Kontakt 5!


----------



## MacQ (Jun 14, 2012)

That's disappointing. But in the meantime, Eric ... surely you've got some bad-ass in-house tools by now, right? That Spectrasonics special sauce. =o 

~Stu


----------



## KingIdiot (Jun 14, 2012)

I like Keymap, but I still find that I do a lot of my editing and instrument building with my own scripts, and tricking software into doing things its not supposed to.

mouse and key scripts really help. The one thing I will REALLY miss if KMPro ever self destructs on me, is the velocity scaling options.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 14, 2012)

This just in: APPLE BUYS KING IDIOT!

His body piercings are for sale on ebay, and he hasn't been heard from since.


----------



## Cinesamples (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone heard or tried an authorization/transfer yet? Any word on how these will be handled?


----------



## Reegs (Jun 14, 2012)

spectrum @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> UCAudio @ Thu Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they buy it?
> ...



Would it be tied into a future version of Logic? I fail to see how this technology package which is very specific to multisample management fits into Apple's larger picture. It's not like they've made much effort to present EXS as "the" solution for every garageband project you'll ever do. I guess it could make its way into an app, but I don't see it anywhere near something an everyman would use.

Perhaps to reduce the ability of developers/competitors to freely move content to and from Kontakt and similar formats?

It also doesn't quite jive with the "Apple is dumping its Pro Community!" rants. 

Furthermore, it was mac-specific and didn't show any signs of going cross-platform, so not a Mac/PC preventive turf thing, I wouldn't think...

Or am I missing something about it?


----------



## synthetic (Jun 14, 2012)

CineSamples @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> Has anyone heard or tried an authorization/transfer yet? Any word on how these will be handled?



I just tried to send some old authorizer emails and nothing came back. I tried to visit http://www.redmatica.com/ and the site doesn't even load. I guess that's all, folks. Would have been nice to keep the storefront running for, like, two weeks or something. 

You can still authorize GigaStudio 2/3/4, GVI and GigaPulse. I have pleaded to make sure that still functions. There's is a busted PC in the office of the service manager that still works. I feel an obligation to professional users who still rely on those tools. I can't say the same for most of TASCAM but I do what I can.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh c'mon guys. We're avoiding the obvious here.

Let's look at the facts:

Fact: Redmatica posted earning of $35,000 Eur in 2011
Fact: Apple has done very little to develop professional tools lately. Sure, they've kept up marginally with Logic, but how long ago did they release Logic 9 and how long has it been since the LogicX rumors surfaced. I'll tell you. Logic 9 released in 2009. Logic X rumors started surfacing in 2010, two years ago.

Some simple conclusions can be drawn. First, who wouldn't sell their company for a million clams to Apple if they're down to $35k a year and going down fast. So can't blame Redmatic owners for that one.

Second conclusion is, Apple doesn't have a high priority on power users. That much is obvious. No amount of hoping and dreaming is going to change that.

So the writing is on the wall. In a few months we'll see a $10 app that grandma can use on her ipad. It magically records her voice and she can play it back using another $10 app called, ikeys or something.

Let's hope and pray that Apple never gets a hold of Celemony. Or, we'd be in serious trouble.

but one thing's for sure. Apple isn't going to care about the 10 sample developers who are avid users of Keymap.

It's sad.


----------



## KingIdiot (Jun 14, 2012)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> This just in: APPLE BUYS KING IDIOT!
> 
> His body piercings are for sale on ebay, and he hasn't been heard from since.



I knew I shoudl have never gotten that steve jobs/apple tattoo


----------



## spectrum (Jun 14, 2012)

Reegs @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> Would it be tied into a future version of Logic?


Not necessarily.



> I fail to see how this technology package which is very specific to multisample management fits into Apple's larger picture.


Simple. Apple is developing tons of new multisampled sounds right now in Cupertino and they need control of Keymap, because it's their primary tool.



> It's not like they've made much effort to present EXS as "the" solution for every garageband project you'll ever do.


In fact it IS "the" solution for everything "THEY" do sample-wise for Garageband. EXS is apple's sample engine for all their products.

And now that Gargeband has millions and millions of users, they need new sounds for it.

It's hard for us in the pro community to realize, but you have to keep in mind that:

• The #1 selling sample library of all-time is the Garageband Instrument Packs

• The #1 selling music software ever made is Garageband for iOS

We're talking insane numbers here in both cases. Like more than 100x the most successful products from our industry.



> I guess it could make its way into an app, but I don't see it anywhere near something an everyman would use.


Garageband instruments are indeed what everyman uses. 

Didn't you see how prominent the Garageband instruments are to Apple in this week's keynote?

It opened the show with Siri after all. 



> Perhaps to reduce the ability of developers/competitors to freely move content to and from Kontakt and similar formats?


Not really....although that is the fallout.

They just probably want complete control of an important tool they rely on.

Keymap is the only editor in the world that has direct support to Garageband on the iPad after all. (and really solid EXS support too)

Apple couldn't risk losing Keymap either, so they just bought the whole company.



> It also doesn't quite jive with the "Apple is dumping its Pro Community!" rants.
> 
> Furthermore, it was mac-specific and didn't show any signs of going cross-platform, so not a Mac/PC preventive turf thing, I wouldn't think...
> 
> Or am I missing something about it?


Yes.....think about how important it is to Apple to make sure their own development tools are protected longterm. That's why they need Keymap.


----------



## spectrum (Jun 14, 2012)

josejherring @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> So the writing is on the wall. In a few months we'll see a $10 app that grandma can use on her ipad. It magically records her voice and she can play it back using another $10 app called, ikeys or something.


It's already here and called Garageband for iOS.
(Keymap was heavily used to create the instruments in this app)

Except your pricing is 4x too high....it's only $4.99


----------



## Daryl (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm sure I said weeks ago that it was just Apple asset stripping, and that Keymap would be discontinued and they would use it for the benefit of their own, proprietary products, and I was shouted down. Unfortunately it seems I was right. :( 

So I guess that now this forum can be a place where we discuss breaking the copy protection on a product. If it is no longer possible to authorize the product, and support has gone (and I seem to remember that support was part of what I was paying for when I bought a licence) ether Apple takes over the responsibilities of Redmatica, or they don't. If they don't ,they can hardly stop people breaking the copy protection in order to use the licence that they already paid for. :wink: 

D


----------



## Simplesly (Jun 15, 2012)

spectrum @ Fri Jun 15 said:


> josejherring @ Thu Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > So the writing is on the wall. In a few months we'll see a $10 app that grandma can use on her ipad. It magically records her voice and she can play it back using another $10 app called, ikeys or something.
> ...




Maybe with the Redmatica buyout we'll see the ability to import stereo EXS files in to the GB iOS sampler - IMO the only thing from keeping it from being the killer sketch app for Logic users is that its sampler only supports mono at the moment - Redmatica's GBSamplermanager app converts stereo EXS files to mono, and it sounds crappy for the most part.


----------



## williamrice (Jun 15, 2012)

Has anyone got the last round of Redmatica installers from http://www.redmatica.com/Redmatica/AppDownloads.html to hand? I've been away from my studio for the entire period since the announcement of the buyout. I've just got to installing the updates and realised that the download links are now dead! :(

Naturally I've got my serial numbers for KMP/ EXSman / AS, but they're no use without the installers :( And it would seem that with the versions I have now, and the User Center server offline, I won't get my software back across the next OS update.

If anyone can sort me out with the installers I would appreciate it hugely!! (P.M. me a link or just post it in the thread. I'll reward you with one of my little Kontakt instruments or something).


----------



## synthetic (Jun 15, 2012)

I have the installers. But they don't seem to be much use without the authorization system. There's the installer and then there's the "Authorizer" app. That app makes an email that goes to Redmatica and then they reply with your computers' serial number. I tried last night and no reply so far. Game over, man, game over.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 15, 2012)

josejherring @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> Fact: Redmatica posted earning of $35,000 Eur in 2011


That's way too little for the amount of work Andrea did. Not only for the work in development of the products, but he even answered every email, including the crash reports. (I felt really bad whenever I'd accidentally hit that "submit crash log" button, especially since it was invariably _my_ fault it would crash.)

So I can't blame him at all and I'm happy he could sell the company for hopefully a good price. I love KepMap and Autosampler and hate to see them die, but Andrea's a great guy, so I'm happy for him.

On the bright side, I'm a guy who never throws out my old computers. (No lie, I still have my Atari 1040ST with the Hybrid Arts SMPTETrack interface . . . just in case! :mrgreen: ) So at least I've got a few years of being able to use these apps.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 15, 2012)

synthetic @ Fri Jun 15 said:


> I have the installers. But they don't seem to be much use without the authorization system. There's the installer and then there's the "Authorizer" app. That app makes an email that goes to Redmatica and then they reply with your computers' serial number. I tried last night and no reply so far. Game over, man, game over.


I installed AutoSampler on my B-Room computer and didn't have a problem. It didn't require an email or anything. I'll test my laptop this weekend and see if I can install Autosampler (it already has KepMap.) Maybe my test install was a fluke or something.

In the email I got a few weeks ago, he did give me serial codes along each of the installer links. Did you get those?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 15, 2012)

Are the sales and purchase figures real or just speculation?

I hope both are way higher - Andrea has more to offer the world than several mortals combined! - but I'm also nosy.


----------



## KingIdiot (Jun 15, 2012)

what are my options being an App Store customer here. For backup? This is my one big fear with the macappstore, and its playing out on software I like.

Interestingly enough, I haven't relied on KM for a long time, I haven't done tons of editing work, but I still use my own processes I'd built up before KM was released and I stated that it would put me out of work 

I've only VERY recently updated to KMPro (like the week before this announcement came out). So I'm at once glad I got in before it disappeared, and a little pissed that it's gone.

Am I stuck now, can I not migrate this to a new machine? Am I only going to be able to migrate? I'm about to guyt my MBPro and replace the HD with something bigger, and pull the DVD and put in an SSD. I can't clone the system drive, to a smaller SSD, so what do I do without a place to redownload.


----------



## spectrum (Jun 15, 2012)

Simplesly @ Fri Jun 15 said:


> Maybe with the Redmatica buyout we'll see the ability to import stereo EXS files in to the GB iOS sampler - IMO the only thing from keeping it from being the killer sketch app for Logic users is that its sampler only supports mono at the moment - Redmatica's GBSamplermanager app converts stereo EXS files to mono, and it sounds crappy for the most part.


They didn't need Keymap to do that. It's a super easy switch to flip in software.


----------



## MacQ (Jun 16, 2012)

Confirmed elsewhere, not personally by me, but the final email Andrea sent to people included a serial number and the last version of Keymap Pro 2, which is 2.3.20. This version requires NO online activation, and in fact will install on any machine you'd care to use. I've copied my installer and my Serial number to a few places for safety, but I think I should be okay.

Says nothing about Apple breaking compatibility in their new OS's, however ...

~Stu


----------



## KingIdiot (Jun 16, 2012)

MacQ @ Sat Jun 16 said:


> Confirmed elsewhere, not personally by me, but the final email Andrea sent to people included a serial number and the last version of Keymap Pro 2, which is 2.3.20. This version requires NO online activation, and in fact will install on any machine you'd care to use. I've copied my installer and my Serial number to a few places for safety, but I think I should be okay.
> 
> Says nothing about Apple breaking compatibility in their new OS's, however ...
> 
> ~Stu



I'm pretty sure that would be for folks who bought through redmatica. If it was a mac app store purchase, things might be shot. (honestly this was my first mac app store purchase and I'm so put off by this experience, that I don't want to ever touch it again)

I can't even install this on the old macbookpro, which is something I really wanted to do, once I swapped some hardware.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 16, 2012)

Mike Greene @ Fri Jun 15 said:


> josejherring @ Thu Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Fact: Redmatica posted earning of $35,000 Eur in 2011
> ...



I'm with you on that one. I never used his products nor do I know him, but who can blame a guy for selling under those circumstances.

I use to keep old computers. Then I tossed my mac IIcx a few years ago. But, just the other day, I was thinking about a song I did way back, I'd like to revisit it, but.....its on the old computer. Learned my lesson. I'm keeping everything from now on.


----------



## dinerdog (Jun 16, 2012)

On the saving old hardware tips: I've bought and sold several 1080 and 5080s over the years and written tons of music with them. I've had to go back to a lot of old tracks to extend them etc, and bought a used 1080 and 5080 with all the cards.

Here's the painful part: I have no idea which order I had the 8 cards for each. So when I send all the Sys-Ex into them, they're all wrong. I've been told by several people that the sys-ex does NOT contain the info on what slot the sound card was in.

If I had only taken a photo with the cover off, I'd be a saner person today. Aaarrgghh

I do still have my G4 Mirror Door for some of the old stuff too though.


----------



## dieznik (Jun 17, 2012)

I recently bought a separate MAC and sound card only for Keymap Pro. The most recent update has not had time to download, and now Keymap Pro permanently attached to this computer. Keymap Pro - an excellent program. The work I'm doing in it. It is a pity that it happened with Redmatica.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 17, 2012)

dieznik @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> I recently bought a separate MAC and sound card only for Keymap Pro. The most recent update has not had time to download, and now Keymap Pro permanently attached to this computer. Keymap Pro - an excellent program. The work I'm doing in it. It is a pity that it happened with Redmatica.


All registered users received an email (which I'd originally forgotten about) with a registration number. All you have to do is get a copy of the latest download from some kind soul, and you're good to go.

D


----------



## dieznik (Jun 17, 2012)

I am a registered user. But I do not know much English, so I asked his American friend making a purchase. Now, all mailings from Redmatica go on his mail, and not on mine. Now I'll write it, I remind you that it must have a letter for me. Thank you for your reply. It gives me hope.  I think I'm going to a great age to use Keymap Pro. Sorry for my English. This is a Google translation.


----------



## dieznik (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi. The most recent letter from Redmatica come Saturday, April 28, 2012 4:38 PM. Update Keymap Pro 2.3.12. More letters was not. So I don't have the most recent of the keys. Probably now and never will be. The problem unsolvable? Then continue to work in version 2.3.12, while it will work my Mac.


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone downloaded the latest 2.3.20 update? I thought I never got the email from redmatica. Now I found it in my spam folder! Well, nice. Such an important announcement and I never read it! Can someone share the update with me? I have a serial number in the mail and everything. But I can't download the update anymore :( And I have a version which uses an authorization system which will no longer work, so I urgently need that update!



> Dear Redmatica Customer,
> After eight wonderful years of developing creative sampling tools, I have decided to close Redmatica to pursue other interests. Thank you for all your patronage!
> 
> Andrea Gozzi, Founder
> ...


----------



## williamrice (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Dynamitec, I've PM'd you a download link to the 2.3.20 KMP installer.


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot! At least I can use Keymap Pro as it is again... too bad there won't be updates anymore.


----------



## williamrice (Jun 20, 2012)

KingIdiot @ Fri Jun 15 said:


> what are my options being an App Store customer here. For backup? ... Am I stuck now, can I not migrate this to a new machine? ... , so what do I do without a place to redownload.



Can you not simply log into your iTunes account on another machine and go to the "Purchases" tab of the App Store to re-install KMP?

If you don't have another machine to do this on, I believe there is a .plist hack that will allow you to re-download App Store purchases that are already installed ( as detailed in this thread http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1105260 )


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't bought it via App Store. I bought it directly from Redmatica when there was a special offer (I remember paying only about 50% of the original price for it). As far as I know the Itunes version uses a different protection. I had to download something similar to the NI Service Center (called RedmaticaUserCenter) from Redmatica.com which activated the software. That's why there is the 2.3.20 update. It removes that activation and replaces it with serial based activation.


----------



## williamrice (Jun 20, 2012)

I know, my last message was a reply to KingIdiot who purchased the App Store version and wants a backup.


----------

